# Intel Pro 2200 bg: wardriving



## infinity (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi,
This wardriving thing has caught on me and I tried helplessly for many a days to configure my laptop with progs available to snigg wireless packets in my network.. Airopeek doesnt support Intel chipset laptops and I tried a couple of other progs.. I have to switch the RF mode of the chip which I guess isnt possible for Centrino.. I tried ip2200 driver at sourceforge but cudnt get for windows.. and cudnt configure for linux..

my laptop: Toshiba Satellite M35X S311, Intel Centrino, Intel pro 2200 b/g wireless card, XP OS, Debian OS

any help or leads in this direction?

thanks,
Pavan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope. We don't allow discussion about illegal acts in the forum, so I'm also closing this thread. I really don't think those folks that you're harassing really deserve the abuse. :sayno:


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Just My Input, Many Police Are Now Getting Hip To The War Driving Scene, And It Is An Illegal Activity, Just Like Tapping A Phone, And Can Carry Heavy Fines/Penaltys...


----------

